# job opportunity in canada as physiotherapist



## Begard (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello All
I 'm the one who interested in immigration to Canada, although I'm not alone I have two kids under 12y age with my husband. I wish to escap from Iraq. I do not like to let my kids live in this teruble place. particulerly now. I have two certificate (Master degree in Nursing and Diploma in Physiotherapist), please if any one can help or guid me for finding job, and finding the easer way for immigration to canada.
thanx


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Begard said:


> Hello All
> I 'm the one who interested in immigration to Canada, although I'm not alone I have two kids under 12y age with my husband. I wish to escap from Iraq. I do not like to let my kids live in this teruble place. particulerly now. I have two certificate (Master degree in Nursing and Diploma in Physiotherapist), please if any one can help or guid me for finding job, and finding the easer way for immigration to canada.
> thanx


Hi
You might want to try these people I have heard good reports about them
Medijobz.com


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I would contact an immigration lawyer like David Cohen. I would think the job pospects as a physiotherapist are pretty good.


----------

